# Post your dry guitar/bass tracks for reference!



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 8, 2011)

What's up brothers in SSO?

I had an idea to post a thread that includes fuckloads of dry guitar tracks so we can ALL have a huge bank of distorted, clean and such to refer to.

You should post:
- A distorted, clean, whatever guitar sound
- The mix the sound is used in

Remember that the sound doesn't have to be yours. You can send stuff from youtube, but let's not brake the copyright.

Try to keep the sample as diverse as possible. Play big chords, pick hard, use less gain from guitar... Go wild with it, so we can get the best picture out of it.

I would personally like to hear doubletracked stuff, but one track centered will give a good picture.

If possible, you can also post the chain you did the sound with. Atleast, tell us the amp/amp model. 

Contribution, GO!

E: Why not post our bass sounds as well? The low end has to be referred as well!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 8, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11989434/Probably Guitar.mp3

Here's my take. I've gotta say, that's not the best of my sounds, but it was easy to open and upload so I decided to send this.

It's JP6 BFR (Crunch Lab left + Liquid Fire right) into Axe-FX FAS Modern (driven with TS808 MOD) and German Cab. A lot of EQ before cab, and a lot of post processing in DAW. (Hours and hours of work with analyzer and EQ... it's killing me! But that's what you get for trying to polish a turd.)

Not more to tell here, hit me with questions if you feel to, but more importantly post your own!


----------



## Yaris (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll add mine.

This is an Ibanez RG550 with a PAF pro going into Pod Farm 2 using the Citrus D30 amp. Lots of compression and EQ afterwards and this is the result.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/MattressWarfareGuitars.mp3


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that's a solid tone!


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yaris said:


> I'll add mine.
> 
> This is an Ibanez RG550 with a PAF pro going into Pod Farm 2 using the Citrus D30 amp. Lots of compression and EQ afterwards and this is the result.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/MattressWarfareGuitars.mp3



Yaris....I gotta say, I really love this. Is there a complete version of this? Cause if not, I'd really like to hear it  
And if you would like, P.M. me about some drum programming, cause as soon as it started I could hear a bunch of parts playing along with it


----------



## Yaris (Aug 8, 2011)

Metalhead77479 said:


> Yaris....I gotta say, I really love this. Is there a complete version of this? Cause if not, I'd really like to hear it
> And if you would like, P.M. me about some drum programming, cause as soon as it started I could hear a bunch of parts playing along with it



Thanks! Are you talking about the song with all the instruments and whatnot? I posted it about a week ago, here is the mix:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Mattress Warfare v2.mp3

It's not finished yet, I have more to add onto the end.


----------



## Metalhead77479 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yaris said:


> Thanks! Are you talking about the song with all the instruments and whatnot? I posted it about a week ago, here is the mix:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Mattress Warfare v2.mp3
> 
> It's not finished yet, I have more to add onto the end.



I must've missed it when you posted. But all around great stuff man, maybe work on the mix more once everything's finished and it'll be killer


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea, I'd personally have highered the guitars a bit, but that's a preference.

Anyone else willing to give a candy to the community?


----------



## Yaris (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's another one. It's a similar pod farm preset, just an older version of the last song's. The first part is my RG7620 and the rest is a mixture of my RG550 and my RGT42.

I took the rhythm guitar tracks of a song of mine and chopped them up to remove the dead space.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Let'sTakeitSlowG.mp3

I'm not ready to post the full mix yet.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh commmmoooooon SSO, don't be shy!

Thanks to Yaris for all his contributions.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 29, 2011)

Time to bump this oldie up with some bass activity. I hope I'd get some more contributions this time since I bet this would come really helpful for a lot of you guys!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11989434/asdfasfadfasdfasdfasdff.mp3

Don't mind the name. 

This is the bass track from an old Textures cover we did a while ago. It's done with mic'd Mesa M6 Carbine + the DI track from it. A lot of post processing applied, most of it you can check from here:

http://soundcloud.com/kurkkuviipale/laments-of-an-icarus-bass


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2011)

Great thread idea it's definately good to have an idea of what ends up sounding good or bad in a mix. Too bad my mixes suck so they wouldnt really be useful unless you wanted to see what not to do


----------



## Larcher (Nov 29, 2011)

*track with instruments:*


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/titancan'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=11255056&scid=11255056&q=hi&ext=1&autoplay=0" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>

*track with guitars only:*


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/titancan'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=11255060&scid=11255060&q=hi&ext=1&autoplay=0" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>


edit:

podx3
de-esser in the daw
added some mids with EQ
added high-shelf with EQ


----------



## C2Aye (Nov 30, 2011)

Rhythm guitars from my song Orion: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Rhythm Guitars.mp3

Bass from my song Orion:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Bass.mp3

Lead guitar from my song Orion:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Lead Guitar.mp3

My song Orion:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/02 Orion.mp3

So yeah, Orion.

CHAINS

Clean: Guitar Rig 4 (Fender Amp model, compressor in front with delay and 'spring reverb'

Bass: Guitar Rig 4 Bass Amp (with crunchy crunch!)

Rhythm Guitar: Guitar Rig 4 (Compressor, Tubescream and Noise Gate) => Lepou LeGion => Lepou Lecab (Recabinet Mesa Boogie impulses)

Lead Guitar: As above but with less noise gate, slightly more gain and Guitar Rig 4 at the end for delay and reverb.

Post processing: 100Hz boost for rhythm guitars, 700Hz boost for leads, compressor blanket over everything as well as mastering for which I can't remember what I did.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome guys! Keep it flowin!


----------



## Yaris (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's another couple guitar parts from my new stuff:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Guitars/Bentahedral.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Guitars/Nov4.mp3
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Guitars/You Will Give Me The Key.mp3

I'm still using POD Farm and very similar settings.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 3, 2011)

Pumped this out in a few hours. Jesus I'm rusty...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7987807/guitars.mp3

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7987807/GuitarToneTestMaster.mp3

Ibanez 7421 Blaze > Vox Tonelab > Gods cab u87 >Logic


----------



## trig (Dec 8, 2011)

double post


----------



## trig (Dec 8, 2011)

great thread!!



C2Aye said:


> Rhythm guitars from my song Orion:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/39302626/Rhythm Guitars.mp3
> 
> ...



Awesome stuff  could you post/send the clean/dry tracks as well? Much appreciated!


----------



## C2Aye (Dec 8, 2011)

trig said:


> great thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome stuff  could you post/send the clean/dry tracks as well? Much appreciated!



If you're meaning the DI's, then I don't think I have them anymore. And there are so many scratched takes that I don't think I'll be able to find the good ones if I did! If it's something else you're looking for, do correct!


----------



## trig (Dec 8, 2011)

C2Aye said:


> If you're meaning the DI's, then I don't think I have them anymore. And there are so many scratched takes that I don't think I'll be able to find the good ones if I did! If it's something else you're looking for, do correct!



that was it - no problem.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Yaris said:


> Thanks! Are you talking about the song with all the instruments and whatnot? I posted it about a week ago, here is the mix:
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69431/Demos 2011/Mattress Warfare v2.mp3
> 
> It's not finished yet, I have more to add onto the end.



For some reason this reminds me of one of those combat racing games like Crash Bandicoot or something. 

Nice guitar tone!


----------

